# Trivia 10/15



## luckytrim (Oct 15, 2018)

trivia 10/15
DID YOU KNOW...
A Greeting Card is touched an average 25 times before it is  purchased.


1. Which is NOT one of the five most frequently consumed  fruits in the
United States?
  a. - Apple
  b. - Orange
  c. - Pear
  d. - Cantaloupe
2. Who is the patron saint of lost causes ?
3. What distinguishable feature does "Futurama's" Leela  have?
4. In Jack London's classic, "Call of the Wild", what was the  dog's name ?
5. What company's motto is, "Buy it, Sell it, Love it !"   ?
6. What is the Japanese name of the fish that is highly  poisonous if 
prepared incorrectly?
7. A characteristic pill-rolling tremor is seen in which  disease?
8. Almost 20 years after the 'Communist Manifesto', Karl Marx  published a 
critique of the capitalist system ; what was the Title  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During the World's Fair of 1893 a serial killer was at work,  using the draw
of the Fair to ensnare his victims.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c  (Banana and Watermelon round out the top  five)
2. St. Jude
3. One Eye
4. Buck
5.  e-Bay
6. Fugu
7.  Parkinsons
8. Das Kapital

TRUTH !!
Herman Webster Mudgett (May 16, 1861 – May 7, 1896), better  known as Dr.
Henry Howard Holmes or more commonly known as H. H. Holmes,  was an American
serial killer, though the term did not yet exist  .

While he confessed to 27 murders, only nine could be plausibly  confirmed and
several of the people whom he claimed to have murdered were  still alive. He
is commonly said to have killed as many as 200, though this  figure is only
traceable to 1940s pulp magazines.  Many victims were said to  have been
killed in a mixed-use building which he owned, located about 3  miles (5 km)
west of the 1893 World's Fair: Columbian Exposition,  supposedly called the
World's Fair Hotel, though evidence suggests that the hotel  portion was
never truly open for business.

Besides being a serial killer, Holmes was also a con artist  and a bigamist,
the subject of more than 50 lawsuits in Chicago alone. Many  now-common
stories of his crimes sprang from fictional accounts that  later authors took
for fact; however, in a 2017 biography, Adam Selzer wrote that  Holmes' story
is "effectively a new American tall tale – and, like all the  best tall
tales, it sprang from a kernel of truth".

H. H. Holmes was executed on May 7, 1896, nine days before his  35th
birthday, for the murder of his friend and accomplice Benjamin  Pitezel.
During his trial for the murder of Pitezel, Holmes confessed  to numerous
other killings


----------

